
Major Ecommerce Sites Taking Up to Two Weeks to Remove Harmful Covid-19 Products - nicedicerice
https://irishtechnews.ie/ecommerce-sites-taking-up-to-two-weeks-to-remove-harmful-covid-19-products/
======
MRsmolBOI
Im sorry, but how people fall for that. If you see covid cure on aliexpress,
why do you think it would be a legit thing

~~~
mecha_love
the fuuny part? people do fall for this shit. I personally don't buy anyting
from aliexpress, wish and so on. Simply, it's a cat in the bag. You don't know
what you get, ESPECIALLY the medecine stuff. But, due to it's price, people
take the risk

~~~
swishswish
but do you really trust medicine that costs few $ compared to store prices? i
really cant understand this

------
Eagleflight
everyone is trying to gain profit while Covid-19. Since people are selfish,
80% are bad profits.

